#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  whats the difference between degasser and deaerator？

## wjw_1980

whats the difference between degasser and deaerator？

See More: whats the difference between degasser and deaerator？

----------


## prasenjit

> whats the difference between degasser and deaerator?



Degasser: This equipment is used primarily in Demineralization Plant to dislodge the CO2 from water thus decreasing the anionic load for Strong Base Exchanger which comes after this equipment. The Carbonic Acid in water is weak acid and with agitation with air introduced in the tower by the blowers breaks this acid into CO2 and Water where CO2 escapes by the Tower vent with a resulting water having less than 5ppm CO2. 

Dearator: A deaerator is a device that is widely used for the removal of oxygen and other dissolved gases from the feedwater to steam-generating boilers. Google it or go through ant power plant books for details. Ref: Steam: Babcox

----------


## Amol99

please upload book on demineralization

----------


## scotchonrocks

> Degasser: This equipment is used primarily in Demineralization Plant to dislodge the CO2 from water thus decreasing the anionic load for Strong Base Exchanger which comes after this equipment. The Carbonic Acid in water is weak acid and with agitation with air introduced in the tower by the blowers breaks this acid into CO2 and Water where CO2 escapes by the Tower vent with a resulting water having less than 5ppm CO2.



This is only one application for a degasser and probably not a common one at that.  A degasser is a vessel (or can be a cyclonic device) used for separation of gas from a fluid. Typical applications are for removing entrained gas from produced oil or water - ie a first and second stage separator is a degassing vessel.  A degassing vessel relies on the principle of Boyles law where the volumetric area in which the fluid is contained allows the liberation of gas to occur.   

Hope this helps

----------


## anzoategui

Any information about the difference between them, in drilling application. Degasser and de-aerator for aerated mud

----------


## scotchonrocks

> Any information about the difference between them, in drilling application. Degasser and de-aerator for aerated mud




In drilling mud it is necessary to provide a known density of mud to the wellbore.  This is because the drilling mud load will be in equilibrium with the reservior pressure.  The density of the mud needs to be measured accurately and to do this it is essential to remove all of the entrained gasses including oxygen from the mud sample.   A deaerator is used for this purpose in the lab.

A degasser is a big scale unit required for removal of all entrained gasses from bulk muds.

There are a number of ways to achieve degassing using atmospheric or vacuum separation methods.

Atmospheric separations rely on impact, turbulence, agitation or a combination of these techniques to separate
gas from the fluid. They possess few moving parts and have low initial cost. But their efficiency is limited and
they may not be suitable for all conditions.

Vacuum de-gassers have more moving parts and higher initial cost. This is due primarily to the vacuum pump and
attendant components. They are, however, much more efficient. Because gas volume is inversely proportional to
pressure, gas bubbles surface from a fluid more rapidly under pressure. By combining impact and turbulence
features with low pressure, modern vacuum degassers prove to be fast acting and highly effective in separating
dissolved gasses.

Hope this answers your question.

----------


## anzoategui

Thanks alot, scotchonrocks. That is very useful for me.
As dearator in Lab for accurated mud weight, would you provide any information about this device? I want buy three units.

----------


## scotchonrocks

A friend in Singapore can assist you with this.  OFI Testing Services Pte Ltd.  I have SMS'd him and pointed him to this forum, hopefully he responds.. so you may hear from him or one of his staff, otherwise google and contact them directly.  If they cannot assist with supply, am sure they can point you in the right direction.

----------


## anzoategui

:Orange: 
scotchonrocks, Thank you again. I hear OFI before. It is great. My cellphone is +86-13681175579, or email: yeqian@gwdc.com.cn

----------

